# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  چرا گاج برنامه آزمونشو نميذاره؟

## reza0

سلام
كسي ميدونه گاج چرا برنامشو هنوز نزده رو سايتش؟؟؟
هر چيم زنگ ميزنم ميگن ميذاريم اين هقته...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> كسي ميدونه گاج چرا برنامشو هنوز نزده رو سايتش؟؟؟
> هر چيم زنگ ميزنم ميگن ميذاريم اين هقته...


آره به منم همینو میگن ....
پیش نویسش رو یکی بچه ها گذاشت .فعلا با همون برنامه ریزی کنید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

والا مارو مچل خودشون کردن وقتی سر برنامه انقدر فس فس میکند و اذیت میکند معلوم نیس برای ازمون میخوان چه بالای سر ما بیارن  :Yahoo (21):  برید همون قلمچی

----------

